# Free to good home polecat jill



## angelheart (Oct 16, 2011)

We are looking for a special home for Lola our 16 month old polecat jill.She hasn't been bred from and has been jabbed to bring her out of season this year.She is regularly wormed and spot on treated and is fully up to date.She is extremely intelligent and bright like most ferrets but she also bites and has taken a real dislike to my partner who owned our 3 jills.We haven't had her from a youngster andshe was quite nippy when we got her and despite being handled she will give you a nasty bite if in the mood!However we think she might have a real drive to work so would suit someone who is happy to handle her with gloves initially and bring her on to her full potential.She may improve with a new experienced owner as it's too much of a clash of personalities with my other half and it's affecting the time available to handle our other two jills so she has to go asap.
Please email me if interested
[email protected]


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

I'd suggest letting her go to a rescue where they can rehabilitate her and make sure she goes to a good home. If I wasn't moving away I'd take her x

just google ferret rescues near your area or ask at FerretsForum.co.uk - If you want to talk ferrets, this is the place!


----------

